# Gaer's birthday



## Jana337

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Und hoffentlich wirst du bald wieder mehr Zeit fürs Forum haben. 

Jana
*


----------



## Ralf

Die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag, Gaer ... und vielen Dank für zahllose gute, hilfreiche Gedanken und deine freundliche und behutsame Art, diese zu formulieren.  

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

_*Alles, alles Gute wünsche auch ich dir, Gaer. Ich hoffe, du wirst bald wieder mehr Zeit für unser ohne dich so leeres Forum haben.*_​ 
*Feiere schön!*​


----------



## Agnès E.

Je pense que vous devriez pouvoir lire cela, Gaer ! ​ 


*Joyeux anniversaire...*​


----------



## CLP555

*#^#^#^#^#^#^#^#^*
*&Happy Birthday Gaer!&*
*^#^#^#^#^#^#^#^#*
​


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday GAER!!!!


----------



## elroy

*Ganz herzlich wünsche ich dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!  *

*Hoffentlich genießt du den Tag, ohne allzu grübelnd an die Rätsel der deutschen Sprache, an die Schwierigkeiten, die bei Übersetzungsversuchen zwischen dem Deutschen und dem Englischen entstehen könnten, und daran, dass deutsche Sätze des Öfteren umheimlich lang sind, zu denken. * ​


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Gär!*

Ich hoffe, du hast einen sehr, sehr schönen Tag! Ich danke dir für die unheimlich große Hilfe, die du für mich gewesen bist. Ich hoffe, wir können bald wieder deine interessanten, netten und hilfreichen Beiträge beim Deutschforum genießen. 

Eine große Umarmung aus dem Süden!


----------



## te gato

Oops...a little late....

Happy birthday my friend!!!! 
Wishing you many more...

tg


----------



## LV4-26

Happy birthday, Gaer


----------

